# Great Power Herf In Southern Ontario



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

just got back in from stormins first annual power herf...and it was great
a little get together to welcome loki to our country consisted of some great food, great smokes and the best friendship.

big thanks to norm for a great evening and to hockeydad and loki for makin that much more special

Only here on CS can i experience this kind of friendship


cheers guys
mike
:ss


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Sorry I missed it this time! I will have to catch it next time around. Sounds like you had a great time!! Any pics?


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

RHNewfie said:


> Any pics?


Your wish is my command.









Shaggy and hockeydad










Kevin OT loki










Norm- Stormin

Thanks for the hospitality Norm. 3 great cigars, good food and great company. My house in September. I know there is one in August(Jeff). Still checking on it.:tu


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks!!


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

It was a great mid week herf. I had a great time.

The herf was scheduled for 5 PM, which didn't leave a lot of prep time considering that I had to work yesterday. By 5 PM the sky was looking rather dark and ominous and it looked as though the event was going to be a disaster due to the rain. Casa stormin is not set up for rainy weather herfing. Things cleared up suddenly when shaggy Mike showed up shortly after 5. Mike apparently has an in with the Russian weather service (or possibly even the big guy upstairs) because the sky cleared immediately and it turned out to be a perfect evening. Pretty soon Kevin and Jon showed up and the herf was on.

As I said, I didn't have much time to prepare h'orderves and such so there was a bit of lull in the festivities that took place between the meet and greet and the actual dinner. The crowd was starting to give me the evil eye due to the lack of food intake so I sprang into action and offered everyone a Bolivar Royal Corona as an appetizer. Soon everyone was puffing away contentedly and my reputation as a gracious host was restored. :tu Wifey came home soon after that and raked me over the coals for having inadequate appetizers, but what does she know anyway?

After the cigars we had a nice dinner, followed by more cigars for desert. The weather was perfect and we had a nice fire on the patio by the pool after the sun went down. Mike, Jon and I puffed away at our smokes doing our best to pretend to be human chimneys. Kevin cautiously sipped his smokes and though he was expecting them to explode at any moment. He must have thought I was the CIA and he was Fidel Castro. Mike's wife unwittingly provided comic relief for the evening by revealing her intense dislike of cigar smoke. I still don't know what she thinks a herf is. I kind of think that Mike told her that a herf is just like a Tupperware party, but with guys.

The herf awards:


Most Timid Smoker - [OT]Loki - see above.
Most Jovial Smoker - Shaggy - great laugh, accompanied by a devilish twinkle in his eye. (that sounds pretty gay doesn't it?)
Best Dressed Smoker - Hockeydad - came prepared with a multi pocketed shirt just in case he needed to transport any leftovers home.
Most Photogenic Smoker - Stormin - no explanation needed.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

now that i have time i have a little story to tell....

as we pulled out of the famous casa stormin....:r.....and hit the highway for the quick trip home i thought i heard something in the back of the van. no matter carried on the conversation with the wife. 
soon as we get on the highway i feel something on my leg. i am thinkin 'hey wife is kinda frisky' 
just when i am thinkin somethin good is happenin....BLAM!!!!
something jumps in my lap!!!
i dont say anything as i dont know what kind of varmit is makin themselves comfortable in my lap and slow start to pull over to the side of the highway. as i am doin this i tell the wife whatever u do dont scream. she prolly thought that i was gonna do something bad to her:r
i bring the van to a stop and click on the dome light......




damn cat had stowed away in my van. i quickly ask wife if norm had a cat and she said no....no sooner did she say that the cat flew out the window (on its own power) and off into the darkness.


so norm if ur nieghbour is lookin for their cat it is just on the onramp for the 406


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Doh! Black cat?


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

The herf awards (Updated):

Most Timid Smoker - [OT]Loki - see above. 
Most Absent Minded Smoker - Shaggy - left the Bucanero, but stole a cat! 
Best Dressed Smoker - Hockeydad - came prepared with a multi pocketed shirt just in case he needed to transport any leftovers home. 
Most Photogenic Smoker - Stormin - no explanation needed.


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

Sorry I couldn't bless you with my presence...looks like you had a blast!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Shaggy....when are ya gonna learn????/ those don't smoke well and have sharp claws:r:r

Dang, sorry I missed that herf


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

we had a blast that night and yes I'm a wuss. The combo of an empty stomach and a pair of cubans did me in by the time we got to the around the fire smoke...and really couldn't have you found a better pic of me to use! Mike not only left the 2 year old bucanaro I gave him, but he also didn't take any of the la gloria corona gordo maduros I left....Norm do with them what you will  

I had a blast yesterday, we need to try and make this a yearly thing. Alex is currently counting bug bites and is upto 12 haha. Had a great time and I'll post more later but I'm late for fireworks now.



Norm, thanks again. It was great. Shaggy and hockeydad, great meeting you and lets go it again, soon


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

1day im going to make it over there with u guys.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

also, mike wins the award for most pyromaniac...keep tripple flames and pennys away from this man


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Looks like I missed a good herf!! Hopefully that won't happen again!! And yes Mike is the most absent minded smoker but in his defense he is suffering from OSD!! :ss


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

shaggy, hockeydad









stormin







I'm not sure i've ever seen anyone take a self pic with a dslr.....

Me









mrs shaggy, mr shaggy, hockeydad









what happens when mr shaggy gets hold of a tripple flame lighter....that thing on top of the cigar was a penny at one point


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

what I brought to the herf:
ingredients:









finsihed product:









not pictured bag of La glorias


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

[OT] Loki said:


> what I brought to the herf:
> ingredients:
> 
> 
> ...


:al


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> :al


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96414


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks for the pics. 
I love herf pics.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

[OT] Loki said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96414


:dr:dr:al


----------

